# Common S13 problems?



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

i have a quick question for everyone. im helping my little brother buy a S13 hatch and was just wondering what the common problems of a high mileage S13 are? for example, b13 ser's have the 5th gear pop out..

TIA


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

"i have detailed files" hahhah java, you are a nerd. for anyone that doesnt know, javier is a big mexican and sounds just like arnold. your bro got a hatch? thats sick. i only know of one prob with my s13..... no jdm front end!


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

hehe.....any word on the front clip?


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

basically, regular wear and tear on an engine with high mileage. nothing really sticks out in my mind except for the normal "problems" with a engine with high mileage. 

depending on which year FB, there are a few things that you need to look out for. i.e. timing chain rattle. in the S13As ('89-'90) you'll need to replace the chain tensioner if it's broken, whereas, if you have the S13B ('91 and up) you can completely remove the upper timing chain guide and you'll run perfectly fine. 

the OEM rotors tend to warp easy under hard driving. 

"rattling"/"buzzing" during acceleration is most likely due to loose heat shields. not a problem at all. 

umm, i can't think of anymore right now. but just the normal stuff. the KAs are pretty tough. you can put those engines through quite a bit and it still comes out strong.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

good to know, thanks :thumbup:


----------

